# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار مستقل از سکو > سوال: فعال سازی بارکد خوان

## champion

دوستان سلام من برای کار با بارکد خوان دستگاه سیمبل مدل 9060 از سری 9000 احتیاج به کمک دارم ممنون میشم اگر کسی اطلاع یا کامپوننتی داره به من بده
تو سایت وی کی لازاروس این لینک هست ولی از یک api به اسم scnapi32.dll اسم برده که من نتونستم پیداش کنم متاسفانه 
http://wiki.lazarus.freepascal.org/SymScan

----------


## Felony

دستگاهتون توسط چه پورتی ارتباط برقرار میکنه ؟ اگر PS2 هست که مثل صفحه کلید باید باهاش رفتار کنید اگر هم نه باید دنبال کامپوننت یا DLL ی که همراهش عرضه میشه بگردید .

----------


## firststep

اگر ps2 باشه برای فعال سازی یا غیر فعال سازیش میشه اغدام کرد؟

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

شما دسترسی به دستگاه داری یا می خوای براش برنامه بنویسی؟
اگه به دستگاه دسترسی داری می تونی به سیستم وصلش کنی بعد Notepad.exe رو اجرا کنی بعد هم یه بارکد مقابل بگیر اگه عبارت متناظر با اون بارکد در Notepad وارد شد مشکلی نداری و می تونی بدون استفاده از هیچ DLL یا برنامه کمکی ازش استفاده کنی

----------


## firststep

نه منظورم این بود که اگه بخوایم یه زمانی کار نکنه و یه زمانی کار کنه باید چه کار کنیم
فقط زمانی که  سیستم نیاز به خوندن بار کد باشه بار کد رو بخونه
یعنی بتونم ورت ps2 رو کنترل کنیم؟

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

اگه با پورت Ps2 متصل هست می تونید اونو Disable کنید برای این کار هم روش های زیادی وجود داره(البته اگه شرکت سازندش امکانی برای این کار گذاشته باشه بهتره از اون استفاده کنید)
مثلا می تونید از WMI استفاده کنید
ولی  شما چرا می خواین غیر فعالش کنید؟ وقتی بارکدی جلوش نگیرین خود به خود غیر فعاله دیگه 
البته اگه دلیل خوبی برای این کار نداشته باشین این کار شما مثل این می مونه که بخواین کی بورد رو وقتی باهاش کاری ندارین غیر فعال کنید؟!

----------


## arkia

من با یه مدل بارکد خوان USB  کار کردم که یک صفحه ی پرینت شده که یه لیست بارکد روش چاپ شده بود همراهش بود ، این صفحه Setting بارکد خوان بود مثلا اگه روی بارکد اولی میگرفتی بارکد خوان همیشه فعال و آماده به کار میشد ، اگه رو بارکد دیگه میگرفتیش وقتی فعال میشد که جولوش حرکتی صورت بگیره ، یه تنظیماتی هم داشت که با زدن شاستی ش فعال می شد .... بستگی به کاربردت داره....

----------

